# Progression of Mushu (marble)



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu went from this sweet little calico to this dramatic red and black beauty over the course of 4 months!

10/12/12 (purchase date)









12/28/12









1/28/13









2/24/13









3/8/13


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

your fish is to pretty! he soo cute


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

good food, clean water, and lots of love. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

For some reason, I was under the impression that Mushu was black and white...  He is absolutely stunning though. Very striking boy. He looks like he has some purple in him too.


----------



## deesseau (Jan 9, 2013)

Mushu is beautiful ! his colors are unbelievable !


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

The purple is actually a light blue iridescence overlaid on black scales. It puts off such a neat effect!

I just noticed that he even has a tiny red line on his bottom lip. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

<3 Dere's the handsome boi~ such a vast change =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

No kidding, I'm curious what his pattern will be next.

He's currently over here, thinking that dancing is going to get him MORE food. ^_^


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh gosh, this is my dream kind of marble. Most marbles start out this white with spots which I really don't like anymore. I want something dramatic like Mushu, I saw some koi-betta's ONCE in petco about two years ago and regret not getting them while they were there. Very, very nicely bred betta's, not sure how petco got them. xD

Love, love, love Mushu, look forward to updates!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You should check out some of logisticsguy's marbles, they started off fully colored, and then they went to white! I think this is pretty close to his final result though, since he was darker to start with, then went pretty light for a while, and now he's really dark.

It's really a guessing game with the Marbles. They may not even end up anything CLOSE to what you find originally. I had one that was white with purple when we brought him home, and then over the course of the 6 months he was with us, he turned navy blue except his lips!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Mushu is so gorgeous! I'll definitely be looking for a marble in the future, they're so fun


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You never know what you'll find!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

More red!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just when Seiya starts going blue over red...hrm~ 

You know, I like all the Mushu colors <3 <3 <3

Get more sexy pics for me! =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if I can get the camera to stop being a jerkface, I'll stalk him again for you. The funniest thing is that he LOVES the attention!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD Which is excellent! Maybe he knows he's my favourite little model fish? ;]


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I told him you said that, and he pointed his head down, like a fishy bow! lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Awww~!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope he settles on his colors soon, I want to fix that plush so bad!! lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

still changing! 3/31/2013


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Very cool! (But now, I want a marble, too. LOL)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't wait for my babies to come home! They're marbles too.

I had no clue that he was going to change colors like this when I bought him though. So it's always a chance.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! I just love marbles. I found one today that I swear I havent seen before. Trying to figure out which girl it used to be haha. You just never know what is next with these guys. Your right on with good food clean water and lotsa love. Your plushies are so cool Skye if you were closer i would love to figure out a trade. I planted my IAL tree today.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My seeds went missing! grrr... We're supposed to basically tear apart our bedroom and shampoo the carpet this week, maybe I'll find them, and I have a few plastic buckets from Easter that I could use to plant it.

I'm all for trades of supplies, especially decor or sewing stuff. I'd love to make one of your fish!


----------



## deesseau (Jan 9, 2013)

He is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> My seeds went missing! grrr... We're supposed to basically tear apart our bedroom and shampoo the carpet this week, maybe I'll find them, and I have a few plastic buckets from Easter that I could use to plant it.
> 
> I'm all for trades of supplies, especially decor or sewing stuff. I'd love to make one of your fish!


Oh which fish to choose? so hard. I will get back to you Skye. How much to ship here to Canada? I would love to get one for Tracy she would be thrilled.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

PM me your zip code and I'll check it and let you know. I don't think it's too horribly much.

By the way, who is that in your avatar? Very WOW!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My avatar is Smokey. He changes every week and is almost all black with a little blue now. 

Sending you a postal code PM.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if he goes missing, I just want you to know that he's not here at all. ;-)

I replied with the price, I think I need to make a post somewhere about USPS being a massive jerkface and doubling internat'l pricing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

A progress report, the last photo is from 5 minutes ago


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he now has red spots on the anal and edges of his caudal! lol


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

oooh, I love seeing marble changes!!! Especially when they go all black, it's awesome


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup, I definitely didn't expect any of the color changes! but he's still gorgeous. I've never had a black or a marble before we got him. lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Update!


----------

